# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Der Volksstamm der Kui oder Suay

## wein4tler

Dieser alte Volksstamm der Kui oder Suay lebt in der Provinz Sisaket, Ubon Ratchathani, Surin und zum kleinsten Teil in Buriram grenzüberschreitend zu Kambodscha und Laos. Sie haben sich ihre eigene Sprache erhalten, die aber zu verschwinden droht, weil sie von den jungen Leuten selten gesprochen wird. Die Kui waren berühmte Elefantenjäger und Mahouts. Von der ursprünglichen Religion her waren sie Animisten, die dem Geisterglauben verhaftet waren. Heute sind der Großteil der Menschen Buddhisten.
Der Film zeigt wie wichtig die eigene Sprache ist und eine der Wurzeln zur Identität dieses Stammes der Kui. 




Ich habe im März das Dok Lamduan-Fest in Sisaket besucht und dort Leute vom Stamme der Kui getroffen. Sie haben dort ihre Tänze vorgeführt. Das ist wichtig um zu zeigen, dass es sie und ihre alte Kultur noch gibt. Diese Traditionen gehören gepflegt und gefördert.

----------


## frank_rt

es gibt nicht nur tiere die dorch menschenhand aussterben.
leider auch völker und kulturen, die ignoriert und (zb. südamerika)zwangseingeliedert werden, und dadurch ihre kultur verlieren. was natürlich so von den regierungen so geplant wird. schade das es so ist.

in deutschland wollte man so vor 30 oder 40 jahren auch die dialekte sanft aus unserem leben entfernen. mit der begründte sie zeige den sozialen stand dieser menschen. es wurde an schulen nur noch hochdeutsch gesprochen. hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt
in anderen deutschsprachigen ländern war das meines wissen nicht so. ich finde es spannend wenn ab und an auch hier dialekt geschrieben wird.
reg zum nachdenken an, was hat er nur gemeint grins

----------

